# How to tell when seeds are mature?



## deadkndys (Nov 9, 2014)

So I was just wondering on how you go about determining when seeds  are mature?

The first pic was 3 weeks since I added the pollen and the 2nd pic is 2 weeks. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


----------



## Hackerman (Nov 9, 2014)

It would make sense that the seeds are mature when the plants are mature.

I have grown many seeded and hermie crops and you'll know when they are ripe. Some of the top ones will actually fall right out of the pod (just like in nature). Others will be bursting from the pods but not quite falling.

I imagine seeds from different strains would look different but my mature seeds were always a nice dark brown color with spots and mottling on them.

Here's a shot with a nearly ripe seed poking out of the pod. 

View attachment troughs080114-5.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 10, 2014)

I would also recommend just taking the plant out to its normal harvest.  You can take seeds too early, but they do not have an "expiration period" or a harvest window like bud, so it would be hard to take them too late.  Three weeks would be an absolute minimum and even at 3 weeks, I have found many immature seeds.  Just let the plant do its thing and harvest the seeds when you harvest the bud.


----------



## kaotik (Nov 10, 2014)

:yeahthat:  best to overcook than undercook 
sometimes they'll need longer than normal too (like if you pollinated them late.. that 8 week strain might need 10 for the seeds)

great pic by hackerman too.. you'll see them busting outta their hull and notice them nice and dark like that, when they're ready. 
you can see yours are still kinda green.. bit to go yet.

you can always shuck 1 out to check too (as long as you have more than a couple  ) i usually do that near end to make sure


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

They are ready when a gentle tap on the stem makes it rain seeds on the floor.


----------

